# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Life Changing Hugs

## InvisibleGuy

Ever had one? Seriously, a hug that you remember years later? 

I have. The last hug I ever gave to my ex, before she passed away. I'll never forget that. 

The hug I gave to my oldest daughter before she went into surgery,  to have get appendectomy. 

The hug I gave my ex before she gave birth to our kids. 

The hugs I gave my kids on their first day of school. Omg.

What are yours?

----------


## L

I once got a hug from a patient, a disoriented elderly man with dementia for no real immediate reason but he was so happy.

----------


## Sainnot

Nope never. I never really felt comfortable with hugs because I don’t know why I guess I just never feel that comfortable in general.

----------

